# Shenango Lake, Pa.



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The fish have moved back to the shallow brushpiles already. I caught and released over 75 crappies today. Most were over 9" with quite a few over 11. Decided not to keep any after i had over 25 in my livewell so i threw them all back even the bigger ones.  Already have enough in the freezer to last a few frys. Caught them on jig and nibbles in 8 to 11 ft water.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

nice job my man. I seen your car in the lot on Sunday, but couldn't raise ya on the radio or find you out on the water until I had the boat back on the trailer and seen you moved back into Mahaney. I only had two hours to fish, but did boat one 9# wiper a little ways outside the tressle in the river channel on a plum crazy stinger rigged 50/50 with a 1 oz snap weight.

Barry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job Kenny. The crappies are picking up!!! All over the place!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gotta get the vehicle checked and then i'm headed to OSP for some redears. I smell anti-freeze but dont see a leaky hose anywhere.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Decided to stay local today and did pretty good. Found a school of slabs hanging around a deep brushpile. Plucked 27 from it but only kept the 10 best for myself. All 11"s, with a few being a pound each. Really fat slabs. Hee's some in the sink.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I've never been there, what can you tell me about this place??? Nice fish  WB


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice catch. chaunc


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got this at shenango lake on my ultralite with 4# test line. 26" 7lb. Striper.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow nice fish. how long did it take to get in.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Kenny!!! YOU DA MAN!!! Nice fish!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Took me 15 minutes and i had to keep chasing him with the trolling motor. Man was he rippin off line headin for the deep water. Sometimes i lose em, this time i won.


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Kenny, you never cease to amaze me. Great fishin.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish my man... What did you get it on a crappie bait? It would be kind of ironic if I'm catching crappie just about everytime out towing bigger baits, but then you catch that fish on a crappie bait. 


Barry


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

He was chasin shad up to the surface, so i threw my 1/8 oz crappie jig at him. BAM.... ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing, ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig, jumped on the trolling motor and started the chase.  About 4 more of those and finally caught up to him. Yeah baby!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Is that a Striper, or a Wiper?


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey whats up where in Pa is this lake?


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn: Without looking at the tooth patches and judging by the broken stripes, I would say that's a wiper. There's a pretty healthy wiper population in Shenango Lake. All the ones I've caught came trolling crankbaits, Husky Jerks and spoons.

Starcraft: just a few miles across the OH/PA border, North of Hermitage on St Rt 18.

Barry


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congrads Chaunc!! Nice fish  WB


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

The walleye bite is on at the spillway. In just an hour and a half wading, I almost caught a limit of walleyes. I lost two big ones, one of which was pushing atleast 28". The river is high and muddy so bright/fluorescent colored baits are a must. I was using a glass purple sunfire husky jerk in size 10. Here's a few pictures from todays action...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Amy. Blance is probably right about the fish. He chases them regularly so he'd know better than i. All i know is it's a very stong fish. I've only caught one bigger last fall. 10lber. Caught him the same way as this one.


----------



## LaZeR (Oct 7, 2006)

ronnie84 said:


> The walleye bite is on at the spillway. In just an hour and a half wading, I almost caught a limit of walleyes. I lost two big ones, one of which was pushing atleast 28". The river is high and muddy so bright/fluorescent colored baits are a must. I was using a glass purple sunfire husky jerk in size 10. Here's a few pictures from todays action...


Nice eyes. Now where are all those rainbows stocked on the 2nd. :T Maybe the Muskies all ate them. !$


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dont think they put em in yet. River running that fast would be a waste.


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

The larger walleyes seem to still be on at the outflow of the dam. The fall stocked rainbows have _finally_ started to show up. Yesterday I got one on the fly and another guy brought in four on nightcrawlers.

Gates 1-7 were open to 1.0 foot yesterday, later in the afternoon up to 1.5, today at 2.0. I'm willing to be they'll be at 2.5 tomorrow. The lake is rediculously high right now.


----------

